#ubuntu-nl-klas 2011-05-14
 * fujisan slaps JanC around a bit with a large trout
 * fujisan np: Infected Mushroom ~ Never Ever Land B.P.Empire ♫ ┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ http://open.spotify.com/track/dHTdM1rbT84Qej6D10c3J54FHPMMMaQEHRzbNytSQvD0
<fujisan> ik hoop dat u tevree bent met uw keuze
<fujisan> dit is dus de reden dat ik nooit naar ubuntu events ben geweest
<fujisan> omdat mensen zoals u altijd mij uit de groep stoten
<fujisan> JanC
<fujisan> gefeliciteerd
<fujisan> Echt moeilijk is het niet om je hart te verliezen aan Gent! Het is een bruisende en gezellige stad in een historisch kader.
